# horrible taste in mouth?



## pipgirl (Jul 11, 2007)

Sounds wierd but last couple days i have had a horrid sickly sweet taste in my mouth all the time, despite what i eat...feels a bit acidy?
Its like you have been eating loads of sweets and its enough to make me feel rough - nothing seems to get rid of it. Not sure if related but also feel quite dizzy even doing very unstrenous things!

Any ideas?

Pip


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

this is all very common, it's related to hormones, and will hopefully soon pass. Sucking mints may help to mask the taste a bit, and the dizziness should soon go, if it's still the same in 2-3 weeks, see your go,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

